# Funky Waves Sub Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Once you are qualified for the Funky Waves Sub Giveaway, you need to let us know you would like to be entered in the giveaway using this thread.

*This thread is for qualification ONLY! 

POST HERE ONLY AFTER YOU HAVE QUALIFIED!

For questions and comments use the Funky Waves Sub Giveaway thread.*


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I didn't want to be the first to post but...I believe I'm qualified.

Good luck to all others raying:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Chances are looking good on this one for those who do enter. Looks like we will only have a few.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I believe I'm qualified. :bigsmile: At least I hope I am.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Count me in:yes:...GL to everyone. Looks like the odds are pretty good on this one. I guess no one likes custom subwoofers with beautiful finishes...:dontknow:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

> Count me in...GL to everyone.


Ricci,
Since you are already having a custom subwoofer built by "Funky Waves" you can donate it to me if you win. :bigsmile:


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

DS-21 :teeth: how dare you enter this contest! You have just dropped my chances by 8.33%! :bigsmile:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry Josh... I'm not doing the math, but I believe I'm qualified as well. Good luck everyone!

And thanks to Sonnie, Nathan, and The Shack for yet another incredible contest.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Each of you guys certainly had a great chance of winning. I wish I could get into contest like this and have a 1 in 5 chance.

So... on with it. Our winner of the Funky Waves Sub Giveaway is....

Ricci

Congratulations! :yay: arty: :jump:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats Ricci , just what you needed...another massive sub. Maybe Nathan can veneer this one in Bubinga for you also.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Congratulations Ricci! Enjoy your sub!


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Really!!!! :rubeyes:YES!!!!!!!!:jump: I've never won anything like this before and I probably won't again. I really can't believe it. I also can't believe that more people didn't get in on this:dontknow:. The Fi giveaway was the same way. All I can say is oh well...Their loss is gonna benefit the few people who do choose to participate. 

Woo Hoo! Major thanks to the Home Theater Shack and the guys that run it, Nathan and FunkyWaves (who is probably sick of me by now!), and Creative Sound Solutions! :clap::kiss::meal: :yay:

These giveaways that the Shack does are ridiculous! Bravo!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congrats Ricci, I didn't enter because I just won the SVS PB13 ultra:bigsmile:

Have fun.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats Ricci and THANKS to Nathen, CSS, and the SHACK for putting this together!!:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:

Matt


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I feel really lucky and I won't be entering anymore contests after this one Tony. You've got to give other people a chance. Enjoying that SVS?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats Ricci. 


And as a thank you to all who entered, Funky Waves is offering all the entrants a 20% discount on a custom SDX15 subwoofer.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats, Ricci! See, we didn't mess up your odds that much! 

And Nathan, thanks for offering a discount on top of giving one away!


----------

